

Loadtests for the Real World - coops
https://medium.com/what-i-learned-building/d0f7fbb90324

======
govindkabra31
coops, great writeup!! Can you share some tips for load testing features that
are going to incur lots of writes (e.g., likes) that can't be tested in dark
test.

~~~
coops
if i recall correctly, likes were pretty dark-testable, since we didn't make
them visible until we released them. so we were able to use a methodology
similar to the infinite-scroll dark test--X% of items viewed by client in the
app triggered a like on that item. we then cleaned up all the likes shortly
before releasing the feature.

